#ubuntu-fr-l10n 2012-12-17
<rickero> arkane quand tu traduis, par exemple sur https://translations.launchpad.net/serverguide/quantal/+pots/serverguide/fr/
<rickero> en haut à droite, tu peux te loguer (ton nom, ton mot de passe)
<arkane> je suis deja loge
<rickero> ensuite tu as en haut de la page, un choix: translator mode ou reviewer mode
<rickero> dans ton cas, tu n'auras que translator possible
<rickero> tu cliques sur la recherche
<rickero> on peut en faire un ensemble si tu veux
<rickero> eh haut à gauche, translating => choisis untranslated, puis sur change
<rickero> tu vois le numéro 219 où flaipe a déjà fait une suggestion?
<arkane> oui c'est bon
<rickero> ok, alors on fait le 220 ?
<arkane> ok ça marche
<rickero> il est no translation yet
<arkane> ok
<rickero> tu cliques sur la flèche bleue english
<rickero> ca copie le texte là où tu dois traduire
<rickero> c'est fait?
<arkane> oui
<arkane> emphasis ça met en italique ?
<rickero> ok. les <emphasis> etc sont des mots réservés que tu ne dois pas traduire
<arkane> ok
<rickero> idem pour <application> et </application>
<rickero> d'une manière générale, tu ne traduis aucun tag
<arkane> ok
<rickero> je suppose que httpd.conf: ne doit pas être modifié non plus
<rickero> quand tu as fini de traduire ta phrase, tu as en bas à droite le bouton "save and continue"
<rickero> tu le vois?
<arkane> oui c'est bon
<rickero> voilà, c'est tout. repère le numéro que tu fais pour pouvoir y revenir.
<rickero> je te conseille d'avoir toujours des onglets avec des outils prêts à t'aider
<rickero> notamment ce lien:
<rickero> http://fr.open-tran.eu/
<rickero> là, tu vois comment on a traduit un mot dans launchpad. par exemple directories
<arkane> repertoires
<rickero> moi j'ai toujours 4 à 5 liens ouverts pour chercher plusieurs avis quand je ne suis pas sûr. google, reverso, l'office canadien, etc. tu as plein d'outils, chacun ses préférences. j'aime bien aussi http://www.wordreference.com/
<arkane> daemon c'est un démon au sens linux
<rickero> ce dernier lien donne souvent plein de synonymes pour une traduction- oui je crois que c'est démon
<arkane> reverso est pas mal
<rickero> oui, mais parfois il choisit un seul terme, donc si ça correspond pas au sens que tu cherches ça peut être tout faux
<rickero> pour cela qu'il vaut mieux chercher plusieurs traductions et chercher la meilleure
<teolemon> "Ce paquet contient les fichiers de développement pour libfplll."
<teolemon> on se demande où ils vont les chercher...
<rickero> oui haha ils ont un pull à tricoter
<teolemon> Bibliothèque pour résoudre les jeux Freecell (fichiers de développement)
<teolemon> ^_^
<rickero> oh là, c'est sérieux les jeux de cartes
<teolemon> ils auraient pu développer une bibliothèque contre la faim dans le monde
<rickero> je savais pas qu'on se battait contre un libfplll
<teolemon> mais la résolution de parties de Freecell
<teolemon> était nettement plus cruciale
<rickero> je connaissais pit-bull, pas lib-fpll
<teolemon> non c'est une autre :-D
<rickero> arkane: j'ai encore une question. au-dessous de la zone de traduction, as-tu une cas à cocher  "someone should review this translation" ?
<arkane> attend je regarde
<arkane> oui
<rickero> ok. normalement on doit cocher cela. avant d'enregistrer
<rickero> mais toi quand tu enregistres, je suppose que cela ne sera pas nécessaire au début, car tu n'auras
<arkane> elle est juste après New suggestion :
<rickero> probablement pas les droits pour valider une traduction
<arkane> sinon pour les accents tu dois mettre des balises ?
<rickero> non non, les accents sont supportés
<rickero> tu le vois sur le message 207
<rickero> juste au-dessus
<rickero> "accès"
<rickero> note bien le [nbsp] devant les deux points (non-breakable space)
<rickero> (toujours concernant le message 207)
<arkane> ok
<rickero> ah je vois ta traduction
<arkane> ok il faudrait voire le texte dans son ensemble pour voire si c'est juste
<rickero> exact, c'est pour cela qu'on conseille d'afficher tous les textes (pas seulement "untranslated items"). pour avoir une idée de ce qu'il y a avant et après
<rickero> j'ai juste fait un raccourci pour en trouver un rapidement
<arkane> ok
<rickero> me reste à te dire deux choses
<arkane> oui je t'écoute
<rickero> ton compte launchpad est ici: https://launchpad.net/~jeanne-jeremy
<rickero> si tu cliques sur translations, tu vois ton travail effectué
<rickero> cherche ton message no 220 là-dedans
<rickero> c'est bon tu suis?
<arkane> je suis sur mon profil
<rickero> tu vois overview - code - bugs - blueprints- translations -answers => clique sur translations
<rickero> puis sur ubuntu quantal series
<rickero> tu le vois?
<arkane> oui
<rickero> clique dessus
<arkane> c'est bon
<arkane> tu as 220
<rickero> ok. maintenant le lien de cette page
<rickero> quand tu auras un petit paquet de messages traduits par toi
<rickero> tu copies le lien et tu envoies un mail à la liste des traducteurs
<arkane> https://translations.launchpad.net/serverguide/quantal/+pots/serverguide/fr/+filter?person=jeanne-jeremy
<arkane> celui ci
<arkane> ?
<rickero> oui, et tu enverras ce lien à ubuntu traducteurs fr <ubuntu-fr-l10n@lists.ubuntu.com>
<teolemon> yes :-)
<arkane> ok
<arkane> jusque la cela parrait pas trop difficile ;)
<rickero> comme cela on pourra te valider ces messages, éventuellement te tirer les oreilles si tu as oublié des [nbsp]  ;-)
<arkane> les nbsp
<arkane> doivent etre ajoutés apres les :
<rickero> avant :-)
<arkane> ok
<rickero> mais pas seulement, un peu partout devant la ponctuation ou entre les guillemets français «[nbsp]blabla[nbsp] »
<rickero> c'est bon, ça te suffit pour ce soir / matin / nuit ? :-)
<arkane> ça devrait aller ;)
<teolemon> il voulait comprendre toutes les arkanes avant de démarrer ;-)
<rickero> alors je vais pas tarder à aller me coucher, me lève à 7 heures !
<teolemon> idem
<arkane> moi a 8 heures
<rickero> je pense que c'est elle pour être plus poli, n'est-ce pas?
<teolemon> ça va à une vitesse folle les ddtp
<teolemon> c'est démentiel
<teolemon> oh pardon
<rickero> formidable, pierre! (tu dois connaitre cette phrase)
<teolemon> victime de mes préjugés
<teolemon> lol
<teolemon> bonne nuit
<rickero> bonne nuit aussi
<arkane> bonne nuit
<arkane> les petits POM POM
<rickero> à toi aussi, et encore merci de ton aide future
<arkane> ce n'est pas grand chose
<rickero> même si je suis qu'un traducteur comme toi, j'ai pas officiellement de rôle pour accueillir les nouveaux
<arkane> c'est assez amusant ;)
<arkane> pas grave
<arkane> tu t'es bien débrouillé
<arkane> ;)
<rickero> ok, bonne nuit encore!
<rickero> à bientôt
<arkane> merci
<arkane> A bientot
<arkane> j'y vait aussi
<arkane> bonne nuit
<teolemon> bonne nuit
<teolemon> on a une nouvelle traductrice
<teolemon> sur Ubuntu Serveur
<teolemon> arkane
<teolemon> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2012/12/17/%23ubuntu-fr-l10n.html
<YoBoY> ouaip rickero lui a fait un cours express cette nuit :)
<cqfd93> salut !
<cqfd93> vouzalébien ?
<YoBoY> salut cqfd93 :)
<YoBoY> bien merci et toi ?
<cqfd93> ça va
<cqfd93> je me suis fait un petit shoot aux ddtp ce matin
<cqfd93> juste quelques "lignes"...
<teolemon> http://www.collectorsweekly.com/articles/wp-content/uploads/2012/08/DDT1.jpg
<YoBoY> oui je t'ai vu toucher au wiki un peu avant 10h :)
<cqfd93> j'avais même validé tout ce qui trainait...
<cqfd93> c'est bon au petit dej'
<teolemon> c'est aussi bon au dej'
<cqfd93> bon ap' ;-)
<teolemon> et c'est excellent comme diner
<cqfd93> bon, je vous laisse pour quelques heures (du boulot qui ne peut plus attendre)
<teolemon> @+
<Havok_Novak> Dites-moi, on fait une relecture des manuels au final ? Ou seulement des DDTP ?
<YoBoY> Havok_Novak, faudrait voir avec cqfd93 et rickero pour ça, mais je crois que cqfd93 est afk pour le moment
<Havok_Novak> OK. Parce que ça part dans tous les sens, je n’arrive plus à suivre. I need some directives. ^^
<YoBoY> c'est dur de suivre quand il y a plusieurs gros morceaux en cours :)
<Havok_Novak> Ouais, c’est clair. :)
<cqfd93> coucou, me revoilà !
<teolemon> je viens de faire un import dans main
<teolemon> il manque plus que les parties 1 et 2
<teolemon> coucou :-)
<cqfd93> je viens de voir ça
<cqfd93> tu as commencé à corriger 1 ou 2 ?
<cqfd93> tu veux un coup demain ?
<teolemon> normalement, c'est Enrico
<teolemon> et Havok qui les ont
<teolemon> je crois
<teolemon> ils ont commencé..
<cqfd93> ok, je leur laisse volontiers :-)
<teolemon> là je fais de la relecture
<teolemon> validation de chaînes évidentes
<cqfd93> tu les prends en suivant
<cqfd93> ?
<cqfd93> tu mets en suggestion ou tu auto-valides ?
<teolemon> ça dépend
<teolemon> sur des trucs simples j'autovalide
<cqfd93> main ou universe ?
<teolemon> au moindre doute ou quand je fais des modifs je suggère
<teolemon> les deux
<teolemon> là je suis sur main
<cqfd93> touche à tout :-)
<teolemon> puisque je viens de faire l'import
<cqfd93> je vais voir si je peux valider
<cqfd93> havok-novak va pouvoir essayer sa baguette magique :-)
<YoBoY> c'est bien de voir une équipe grossir :)
<cqfd93> oui, et il en faudrait encore plus
<teolemon> YoBoY: n'hésite pas à faire de la pub sur le chan ubuntu-fr
<teolemon> et tous les chans francophones sur lesquels tu es
<teolemon> les modos
<teolemon> les admins
<teolemon> tout le monde :-)
<teolemon> on est à 800 chaines des russes
<teolemon> et 1200 chaines des slovènes
<cqfd93> on va les griller !!!
<cqfd93> je suis en train de valider dans universe (gizou et toi)
<YoBoY> tu parles pour les ddtp ?
<teolemon> oui :)
<YoBoY> je veux bien faire 20 minutes de relecture de suggestions auto si tu me pointes un morceau :)
<teolemon> il faudrait mettre en place un système de parrainage pyramidal :-D
<YoBoY> c'est à dire ?
<teolemon> https://translations.launchpad.net/ddtp-ubuntu/quantal/+pots/ddtp-ubuntu-main/fr/+translate?show=untranslated&memo=4321&start=4321
<YoBoY> merci
<teolemon> ben un truc ou plus tu attires de gens dans la secte des ddtp
<YoBoY> haaaa ok :D
<teolemon> plus tu montes :-)
<teolemon> et après tes disciples en recrutent d'autres
<teolemon> et on termine les 50 000 chaînes ce soir
<teolemon> ça a été posté sur le reddit d'ubuntu-fr ?
<YoBoY> je ne sais pas, je le fréquente pas le reddit :p
<YoBoY> Non-developers comment vous traduisez ?
<cqfd93> salut gizou
<cqfd93> cha va ?
<teolemon> les néerlandais s'y mettent
<cqfd93> le top 10 des ddtp :
<cqfd93> Language   Untranslated  Needs review
<cqfd93> German  		39011 		110
<cqfd93> Italian  		42051 		2822
<cqfd93> Spanish  		43529 		4122
<cqfd93> Slovenian  		49460 		0 	 	
<cqfd93> Russian  		49825 		165
<cqfd93> French  		50383 		12 	
<cqfd93> Japanese  		56995 		145
<cqfd93> Danish  		57830 		6
<cqfd93> Ukrainian  		60288 		23
<cqfd93> Brazilian Portuguese  		60322 		15 	
<cqfd93> afk pour 10 minutes
<teolemon> " I have just uploaded the first part of the incomplete Dutch translation (900kb) to GTT. Thanks,"
<cqfd93> Havok_Novak : t'as apporté le champagne ?
<Havok_Novak> xD
<Havok_Novak> J’aurais dû. :)
<Havok_Novak> Merci à tous. ;)
<Havok_Novak> Reste plus qu’à mériter mon statut.
<Havok_Novak> Eh, je peux valider les suggestions de teolemon, c’est trop classe. 8)
<teolemon> je mets plein de conneries dans mes suggestions
<teolemon> beware :-)
<Havok_Novak> Ça arrive à tout le monde.
<teolemon> https://launchpad.net/~simonthoby
<teolemon> on a un nouveau
<teolemon> pas ni nouveau en fait
<teolemon> https://translations.launchpad.net/~simonthoby/+activity
<cqfd93> teolemon : on avait constaté pour tes conneries ;-)  NON, pas sur la tête !.......
<cqfd93> tu nous as appris les [nbsp] et tu les oublies souvent...........................
<YoBoY> yes, une page de vérifiée :D
 * YoBoY est super lent et tout le temps dérangé xD
<teolemon> Havok_Novak, tu en es où du 1 ?
<Havok_Novak> Je ne comprends pas comment ça marche... :S
<Havok_Novak> La manip avec Poedit, jamais fait.
<teolemon> ok
<Havok_Novak> I am a little bit paumed.
<teolemon> donc je reprends sur le fichier vierge ?
<Havok_Novak> ?
<teolemon> t'as pas fait de modifs particulières ?
<Havok_Novak> Non, j’ai juste essayé de comprendre comment ça fonctionnait, la manip pour obtenir les logs, tout ça.
<teolemon> oki
<teolemon> cqfd93
<teolemon> :finalement c'était moi le 2
<teolemon> Enrico a uploadé ça partie hier :-)
<teolemon> sa
<teolemon> la morale c'est que je suis encore sur le 2
<Havok_Novak> Les points de suspension, on les fait avec le caractère approprié ou en tapant trois points ?
<Havok_Novak> teolemon ?
<cqfd93> yes, teolemon ?
<teolemon> idéalement
<teolemon> AltGr+Maj+?
<teolemon> je crois
<teolemon> je vérifie
<Havok_Novak> ?
<Havok_Novak> Je le connais par cœur.
<teolemon> http://forum.ubuntu-fr.org/viewtopic.php?id=440364
<teolemon> ah ok
<teolemon> déjà des points de suspension..
<teolemon> ils sont essentiels ?
<teolemon> ou c'est du developper chit chat ?
<Havok_Novak> Bah vu que dans la chaine en anglais il y en a, j’en mets dans la traduction.
<teolemon> mais sinon toujours vers la orthotypomachintruc
<Havok_Novak> Orthotypographie.
<teolemon> ^^
<Havok_Novak> :)
 * cqfd93 a faim
 * Havok_Novak propose à cqfd93 d’aller manger un truc.
<teolemon> partie 2 importée dans main
 * YoBoY tend son assiette
<gizou> Bonjour tout le monde
<Havok_Novak> Salut gizou.
<YoBoY> yo gizou
<gizou> Comment ça va ?
<YoBoY> comment vous traduisez wrapper ? :]
<gizou> empaqueteur ?   pas sûre du tout
<gizou> ou enveloppe
<YoBoY> peut être conteneur…
<gizou> oui, conteneur est peut-être mieux
<Havok_Novak> Indeed.
<cqfd93> salut gizou
<gizou> salut Sylvie
<YoBoY> bon j'arrête, je commence à avoir mal à la tête, c'est trop technique :]
<teolemon> re
<teolemon> en train d'uploader le 1
<teolemon> et main sera terminé pdv imports
<cqfd93> super !
<teolemon> j'ajoute les 300 de multiverse dans la foulée
<teolemon> comme ça on aura bouclé l'import
<cqfd93> c'est incroyable comme ça peut faciliter le travail !
<cqfd93> t'as vraiment eu une idée lumineuse
<teolemon> Last night is a night I will remember you b(o)y
<Havok_Novak> J’ai toujours pas compris comment ça fonctionnait votre truc. :)
<teolemon_> re
<teolemon_> mon wifi déconne
<cqfd93> Havok_Novak, quel truc ?
<teolemon_> ?
<Havok_Novak> Bah tout ce que vous faites avec les DDTP.
<teolemon_> de quoi ?
<teolemon_> (j'ai pas les log)
<cqfd93> pour ne pas casser les traductions déjà faites dans les ddtp
<teolemon_> ubuntulog2, pourquoi t'est pas à jooouuur
<Havok_Novak> La manip bizarre avec Poedit.
<cqfd93> en important un po mal fichu, teolemon a eu l'idée de créer une copie des templates ddtp
<cqfd93> d'y mettre les fichiers copiés depuis la page normale ddtp
<teolemon_> j'ai rien importé du tout dans les ddtp
<cqfd93> attends, j'ai pas fini !
<teolemon_> pardon
<cqfd93> au lieu d'importer dans la vraie page, on a importé les fichiers dans la page clone
<cqfd93> et tout ce qui est dans la page clone apparait comme suggestions dans la page originale
<cqfd93> (l'inverse est vrai aussi d'ailleurs...)
<cqfd93> et certaine des traductions automatiques qsont tellement bonnes qu'il suffit de les valider telles quelles
<cqfd93> pour d'autres, il faut faire quelques modifs, mais ça va plus vite que de réfléchir et de tout taper
<cqfd93> d'autres prendront beaucoup plus longtemps, et là on va beaucoup compter sur les bonnes volontés qui vont affluer...
<cqfd93> des questions ?.....
<Havok_Novak> Rien compris. :P Templates, page clone. ^^
<Havok_Novak> C’est quoi les logs d’erreur dans Poedit ?
<cqfd93> ok, je reprends...
<cqfd93> y'a les vrais ddtp et une copie que j'appelle clone
<teolemon_> le parseur de Google Translator Kit n'est pas parfait
<teolemon_> et il insère des erreurs dans le po
<cqfd93> Havok_Novak tu veux que je continue ?
<Havok_Novak> Si ça ne te gêne pas. :S
<cqfd93> ok
<cqfd93> pour traduire des chaines, on peut aller sur launchpad et les entrer une par une (comme tout le monde fait) ou les mettre dans un fichier qu'on a au préalable téléchargé
<cqfd93> ensuite on uploade le fichier, mais si des chaines ne respectent pas la structure correcte du fichier, ça risque de ne pas passer ou de casser des traductions déjà faites
<cqfd93> donc, faire des milliers de traductions automatisées avec GTK (qui connait ce type de fichiers) et les uploader sur la page des ddtp était très risqué
<cqfd93> c'est pour ça que pierre a eu l'idée de cloner la page ddtp (la copie est ddtp automation) et d'uploader les traductions google sur cette page
<cqfd93> une fois que les traductions sur la page clone, elles servent de suggestions pour la page normale
<cqfd93> on les voit avec "Used in  ddtp-ubuntu-universe in DDTP Automation Test trunk          by        …       on 2012-12-16
<cqfd93> le plus gros problème a été de faire en sorte que les fichiers fraîchement traduits par GTK ne comportent plus d'erreurs bloquantes, et dieu sait qu'il y en avait un tas
<cqfd93> GTK a fait plein de conneries avec des \ qu'on ne voit pas dans Rosetta mais qui sont bien réels dans les .po
<cqfd93> Ne serait-ce que les "line breaks" qui sont codés par « \n »
<teolemon_>  GTK a fait plein de conneries avec des \ qu'on ne voit pas dans Rosetta mais qui sont bien réels dans les .po
<cqfd93> et que GTK a cassés en mettant une espace
<teolemon_> on a importé des saletés dans LP ?
<teolemon_> ah ok
<teolemon_> j'ai eu mégapeur l'espace d'un instant
<cqfd93> non, justement, on a réparé tout ça
<teolemon_> multiverse a été importé
<cqfd93> Havok_Novak, ça éclaire un peu ta lanterne ?
<cqfd93> génial !
<Havok_Novak> Oui. :)
<Havok_Novak> Merci beaucoup.
<cqfd93> de rien
<cqfd93> teolemon, il manque encore des main ?
<teolemon_> non
<teolemon_> en théorie non
<teolemon_> par contre multiverse affiche pas toutes les suggestions
<teolemon_> pour les 300 restantes
<teolemon_> https://translations.launchpad.net/ddtp-ubuntu/quantal/+pots/ddtp-ubuntu-multiverse/fr/+translate?show=untranslated
<teolemon_> grrr
<teolemon_> afk le temps d'aller manger
<cqfd93> bon ap'
<gizou> bon appétit
<cqfd93> je vois que teolemon s'est remis au boulot ;-)
<teolemon> re
<cqfd93> re
<cqfd93> ton wifi est réparé ?
<teolemon> non là c'était de la mise en veille
<teolemon> Paquet pour les simulations de matériaux à l'échelle nanométrique
<teolemon> ça déchire comme nom de paquet
<teolemon> ça donne envie d'essayer
<cqfd93> :-)
<YoBoY> ça sonne surtout faux comme traduction ^^"
<YoBoY> c'est quoi la VO ?
<teolemon> c'est dans la pile de suggestion
<YoBoY> j'imagine bien :)
<teolemon> non je veux dire universe
<teolemon> dans needs reviewing
<teolemon> parmi les 26 or so
<cqfd93> teolemon_, t'es encore là ?
<teolemon_> da
<cqfd93> va voir le template officiel multiverse
<cqfd93> les suggestions y sont !
<teolemon_> oh merde
<cqfd93> je ne sais pas ce qui s'est passé...
<cqfd93> j'avais vérifié il y a 15 mins, rien
<teolemon_> ah non
<teolemon_> ok
<cqfd93> je télécharge le po du clone
<teolemon_> j'ai cru que j'avais uploadé direct dans multiverse
<cqfd93> je vérifie à nouveau, tout zy est !
<cqfd93> bizarre
<teolemon_> gni ?
<cqfd93> oui ?
<teolemon_> ah ok
<teolemon_> bizarre sur le délai
<teolemon_> les suggestions sont merdiques
<teolemon_> plus petit fichiers
<teolemon_> chaines plus compliquées
<teolemon_> les chaines "restantes"
<cqfd93> oui, il y a plein de choses chiantes...
<cqfd93> En tout cas, on a bien bossé aujourd'hui et on a bien mérité un petit dodo
<teolemon_> oui
<teolemon_> il va falloir commencer à utiliser le blogue
<teolemon_> terminer de régler les histoires de mise en forme
<teolemon_> et valoriser le fait qu'on soit syndiqués sur Planete Ubuntu
<teolemon_> ainsi qu'expliquer comment utiliser Launchpad et Launchpad Translations
<teolemon_> le nouveau d'hier soir était bloqué par l'interface
<cqfd93> on va réfléchir à ça, effectivement ça n'est pas évident pour tout le monde
<cqfd93> ça fait beaucoup de choses à apprendre en même temps
<teolemon_> redmar vient d'envoyer une réponse à mon mel sur ubuntu-translators
<teolemon_> il utilise une approche analogue
<teolemon_> mais complémentaire
<teolemon_> il extrait les chaines qui n'ont que peu changé depuis la dernière version
<teolemon_> à un ou deux caractères preès
<teolemon_> pour les réutiliser
<teolemon_> et apparemment ça permet d'accélérer
<teolemon_> tout en ayant des traduc humaines
<cqfd93> mais comment il fait pour les réutiliser ?
<YoBoY> on est sur le PU ?
<cqfd93> kézako ?
<YoBoY> planet ubuntu == PU
<YoBoY> planet ubuntu-fr == PUF (juste pour pas l'oublier :) )
<cqfd93> :-)
<cqfd93> bon, je vais aller faire dormir les yeux !
<cqfd93> bonne nuit à tous les deux !
<teolemon_> lol
<teolemon_> PAF PUF
<teolemon_> je suis fatigué
<teolemon_> pour faire des réparties pareilles
<YoBoY> vais me coucher moi :) bonne nuit
#ubuntu-fr-l10n 2012-12-18
<YoBoY> bonne nuit
<YoBoY> je me répète…
<teolemon_> bonne nuit
<cqfd93> Salut Havok_Novak
<Havok_Novak> Salut cqfd93. :D
<cqfd93> tu vas bien ?
<Havok_Novak> Super, et toi ?
<cqfd93> super !
<Havok_Novak> Y’a des projets (simples à comprendre de préférence :)) sur lesquels je peux bosser ?
<Havok_Novak> cqfd93 ?
<cqfd93> oui !
<cqfd93> tu peux aller dans les (vrais) ddtp et traduire ou valider
<Havok_Novak> OK. C’est sur Launchpad ?
<cqfd93> comme tu es tout nouveau chez les reviewers, évite de t'auto-valider
<cqfd93> oui : https://translations.launchpad.net/ddtp-ubuntu/quantal/+lang/fr
<Havok_Novak> OK.
<Havok_Novak> Je choisis le dépôt que je veux ?
<cqfd93> les premières chaînes étant déjà traduites, il vaut mieux commencer plus loin
<cqfd93> oui
<cqfd93> je viens d'envoyer un mail à la liste ubuntu-fr
<cqfd93> surveille tes mails !
<Havok_Novak> Thanks cqfd93. :)
<cqfd93> je crois que ça va être utile
<Havok_Novak> Oh oui. :P
 * cqfd93 envisage de faire la vaisselle
<Havok_Novak> Je peux valider les traductions d’autres personnes unilatéralement ?
<cqfd93> si tu penses qu'elles sont bien, oui, c'est à ça que te sert ta baguette magique :-)
<Havok_Novak> ^^
<Havok_Novak> I have responsabilities. :)
<cqfd93> et si tu as un doute, ne valide pas et laisse ce soin à d'autres
<cqfd93> you do !
<cqfd93> bon → vaisselle !
<Havok_Novak> Bonne vaisselle. :)
<cqfd93> thanks !
<YoBoY> pourquoi il y a de la vaisselle sale tous les jours :]
<YoBoY> bonjour :)
<Havok_Novak> Salut big boss.
<YoBoY> arrête de me traiter de gros :D
<Havok_Novak> ^^
<YoBoY> toujours sur les ddtp ?
<Havok_Novak> Of course.
<Havok_Novak> With cqfd93 and Pierre.
<cqfd93> vaisselle pass 1 is done
<YoBoY> tu fais ça en plusieurs étapes en plus ? :D
<cqfd93> oui :-)
<cqfd93> tout faire en 1 fois, c'est trop ch**t
<YoBoY> manque un * :)
<YoBoY> bon j'arrive plus à me concentrer sur le boulot aujourd'hui et en plus j'ai un méchant coup de barre :]
<Havok_Novak> cqfd93, quand il y a juste « Translated by ... » d’écrit, do we have to review ?
<cqfd93> YoBoY : repose-toi, shoote-toi aux ddts... (nan, je sort..)
<YoBoY> ^^
<Havok_Novak> Very technical English. :O
<cqfd93> Havok_Novak : dans les petits paquets, si c'est juste "translated" on "review"
<Havok_Novak> How ?
<cqfd93> si c'est "translated by Michael Vogt" tu laisses, c'est des imports en masse qu'il a faits il y a pas mal de temps pour de nombreuses langues (j'ai même vu son nom dans les traductions en japonais)
<cqfd93> pour les ddtp, tu valides les suggestions de bonne qualité&
<Havok_Novak> But how can I put the « reviewed » tag on it ?
<cqfd93> pour valider, tu cliques sur le bouton radio à gauche de la traduction et en bas de page sur "save"
<cqfd93> Havok_Novak : va sur la chaîne 2001, je viens de faire une suggestion
<cqfd93> je te laisse la valider
<Havok_Novak> OK. :)
<Havok_Novak> Done.
<Havok_Novak> Je dois obligatoirement me mettre en mode relecteur ?
<cqfd93> oui !
<cqfd93> mais normalement, tu y es par défaut
<Havok_Novak> OK.
<cqfd93> back to doing the dished :-(
<cqfd93> Havok_Novak, j'ai mis à jour le fichier html de liens, ça sera encore plus pratique
<Havok_Novak> OK, merci. :)
<cqfd93> de rien
<YoBoY> c'est de la folie comment launchpad timeout tout le temps quand même :]
<Havok_Novak> Ouais.
<YoBoY> mes traductions d'hier étaient pas trop mauvaises au fait ? ^^"
<YoBoY> d'ailleurs j'ai une erreur qui est passée : https://translations.launchpad.net/ddtp-ubuntu/raring/+pots/ddtp-ubuntu-main/fr/11362/+translate
<YoBoY> cqfd93, je me demande si ton découpage n'est pas un peu confu pour les débutant du fait que ça présente toutes les chaînes dont celles traduites
<YoBoY> ce serait pas plus efficace de découper par paquets de chaînes non traduites ? (celles qui n'ont que les suggestions automatiques)
<teolemon> hey
<YoBoY> yop teolemon
<YoBoY> oups déjà si tard, je dois être de l'autre côté de Paris à 19h moi :]
<YoBoY> je me sauve
<cqfd93> salut teolemon
<cqfd93> YoBoY trouvera ma réponse plus tard...
<cqfd93> Non, le découpage du fichier complet plutôt que des chaînes non traduites seulement) permet de voir le contexte et de mieux comprendre ce qu'on traduit
<teolemon> dans la rubrique des bibliothèques les plus intéressantes
<teolemon> après libass hier,
<teolemon> voici:
<teolemon> Fichiers d'en-tête pour libpq5
<cqfd93> ça peut sembler être une perte de temps, mais je crois qu'on s'y retouve
<cqfd93> rhhôôô !
<cqfd93> si on bosse bien, ce soir on dépasse les russes :-)
<teolemon> да товарищ !
<teolemon> astuce:
<teolemon> une chaîne n'est pas ou mal traduite ?
<teolemon> repassez-là sur translate.google.com
<teolemon> vous avez des choix multiples quand vous cliquez sur les mots incorrects
<teolemon> et généralement la bonne traduction s'y trouve
<cqfd93> Спасибо товарищу teolemon!
<cqfd93> en fait, je connaissais d"jà, c'est génial
<cqfd93> *déjà
<teolemon> ah il manquait le y bizarre ;-)
<cqfd93> où ça ?
<teolemon> товарищу vs
<teolemon> товарищ
<cqfd93> vu les suggestions et bien que ne n'y connaisse rien en russe, je dirais qu'il y a de la déclinaison dans l'air...
<cqfd93> au fait, j'ai corrigé les liens multiverse faux dans ma page de liens ddtp  http://ubuntuone.com/5Fvjdsv0fpUf4k1h3F5RPv
<teolemon> ils pointent vers des chaines non traduites ?
<teolemon> oh nevermind
<teolemon> je dis des bêtises
<teolemon> je sais pas, mais flooder ubuntu-fr
<teolemon> me parait une sacrément bonne idée
<teolemon> il y a trop de monde pour ne pas être tenté...
<cqfd93> je débarque...
<cqfd93> les 4 liens de multiverse pointaient vers main
<cqfd93> euh... flooder ubuntu-fr ?
<teolemon> oui :-)
<teolemon> le canal
<cqfd93> ah !  J'y vais très rarement, trop de monde et des conversations difficiles à suivre
<cqfd93> j'y fais un petit tour.
<cqfd93> ..
<teolemon> alors tu les as spammés ?
<teolemon> ayé
<teolemon> attention à la déferlante
<teolemon> ou pas ^^
<cqfd93> on verra :-)
<teolemon> ça mord
<teolemon> j'ai besoin d'aide
<cqfd93> oui ?
<teolemon> non c'est bon
<teolemon> on est à 41 chaînes des russes
<cqfd93> pour éviter de perturber les autres discutes, il vaut mieux les arriter ici
<cqfd93> ça grignote !
<teolemon> oh, à terme, ubuntu-fr deviendra un chan de traducteurs
<teolemon> et l'ensemble d'ubuntu-fr traduira des ddtp :-)
<Havok_Novak> ^^
<Havok_Novak> Ça reste parfois un peu trop technique pour les non initiés.
<cqfd93> avant de valider cette chaîne, j'aimerais votre avis : https://translations.launchpad.net/ddtp-ubuntu/quantal/+pots/ddtp-ubuntu-universe/fr/26001/+translate
<cqfd93> salut mna !
<mna> salut !
<mna> je viens voir se qui se passe sur le canal.
<cqfd93> tu as vu l'annonce de teolemon sur ubuntu-fr ?
<mna> du tout
<cqfd93> il y a un petit creux dans les discussions, mais le travail est toujours là ;-)
<mna> je vais voir
<teolemon> hello
<cqfd93> j'ai prononcé ton nom niark !
<cqfd93> mna, tu veux aider aux traductions des descriptions de paquets ?
<cqfd93> teolemon, j'ai une chaîne à contrôler (mais ne la valide pas...) https://translations.launchpad.net/ddtp-ubuntu/quantal/+pots/ddtp-ubuntu-universe/fr/26001/+translate
<teolemon> ptdr
<mna> Je ne vois pas l'annonce de teolemon sur ubuntu-fr. De quoi s'agit-il ?
<teolemon> [19:12] <teolemon> salut à tous [19:13] <teolemon> on est à la recherche de renforts pour la relecture des descriptions de paquets de la logithèque :-) [19:13] <teolemon> ça se passe sur https://translations.launchpad.net/ddtp-ubuntu/quantal/+lang/fr
<teolemon> sur #ubuntu-fr pour être précis ^_^
<mna> ok
<mna> je veux bien vous aider à relire pendant 30 min environ
<cqfd93> ah oui #ubuntu-fr
<mna> vous avez une préférence dans le ddtp que vous voulez que je relise ?
<mna> Je suis bête...je n'ai pas les droits pour relire, si ?
<cqfd93> tu peux faire des suggestions (si tu as un compte sur launchpad)
<mna> J'ai tout ce qu'il faut, j'ai déjà fait des suggestions. Ok, je vais voir ce que je peux faire.
<cqfd93> super !  bon courage !
<cqfd93> mna, ça va ?
<mna> oui, je lisais la newsletter hebdomadaire ubuntu.
<mna> Je m'y colle
<mna> ça ne plaisante pas ici !
<cqfd93> :-)
<cqfd93> ça y est, on a grillé les russes !!!
<Havok_Novak> ^^
<mna> c'est bon ça ! Tu le vois où ?
<cqfd93> https://translations.launchpad.net/ddtp-ubuntu/quantal
<cqfd93> cliquer sur View All languages et treer par status descendant
 * cqfd93 trinque à la santé des russes : на здоровье!
<mna> Les Slovéniens sont à portée aussi.
<cqfd93> absolument !
<mna> Je dois vous laisser mais j'ai fait quelques traductions ce soir.
<mna> Vous trouverez toutes mes suggestions ici : https://translations.launchpad.net/~michael-nepyjwoda/+activity
<mna> Dois-je rappeler tout cela dans un mail à la liste de diffusion ?
<mna> Bon courage à tous
<mna> Et à bientôt !
<cqfd93> non, ça ira, merci !!!
<cqfd93> à bientôt !
<teolemon> majuscule sur les titres ?
<cqfd93> en général, non
<teolemon> ok, je vais les ajouter
<teolemon> il en manque dans les suggestions
<cqfd93> quand la chaîne en vo commence par une minuscule, je fais pareil
<teolemon> relecteurs needed
<cqfd93> oui, quelle(s) chaine(s) ?
<teolemon> non, pleins de suggestions à valider
<cqfd93> ah oui, je suis en train de relire les tiennes, tu peux en faire autant pour les miennes (universe)
<teolemon> ben je continue sur ma lancée :-)
<teolemon> je propose que si c'est évident, on les envoie directement au ciel
<cqfd93> ;-)
<teolemon> -1055 depuis hier
<cqfd93> on a fait très fort !!!
<teolemon> il y a une biblio pour les transformées de fourier
<teolemon> 100 chaines pour passer devant les slovènes
<teolemon> just sayin'
<cqfd93> ;-)
<cqfd93> keske j'ai pu me faire ch**r aves les transformées de fourier à la fac, il y a... plus que ça encore !
<cqfd93> teolemon ?
<cqfd93> ça marche les transformées de fourier ?
<cqfd93> Time to go to bed !  Good night !
<YoBoY> re
<YoBoY> ça ddtpise en force ?
#ubuntu-fr-l10n 2012-12-19
<mna> Bonjour à tous !
<mna> J'ai une petite question :
<mna> Dans mes souvenir il fallait spécifier un espace insécable devant tous les signes de ponctuation doubles.
<mna> Mais je ne me souviens pas du code [nbsp] ?
<mna> Quelqu'un pour m'aider ?
<mna> svp ?
<cqfd93> bonjour !
<mna> salut !
<mna> Sylvie c'est çà ?
<cqfd93> je ne me souviens pas non plus du code de l'espace insécable; mais pour mettre des [nbsp]  «[nbsp]  [nbsp]»  j'utilise Autokey (dans la logithèque) - Très pratique
<cqfd93> oui, c'est Sylvie
<mna> le problème c'est que je ne suis pas chez moi sous Ubuntu mais sous Windaube à mon travail.
<mna> Je vais me contenter de [nbsp]
<cqfd93> ah le pauvre !!!
<mna> oui le pauvre oui !!!
<mna> Je note Autokey en tous cas
<cqfd93> tu n'as plus qu'à te mettre un [nbsp] dans un petit fichoer texte et à le copier / coller
<cqfd93> *fichier
<mna> ouais
<mna> je vous laisse mais je reviens d'ici 15 min depuis chez moi
<mna> @ tte
<cqfd93> pour l'espace insécable, j'ai vu quelque part que c'était le code alt+0160, mais ça n'a pas l'air de marcher
<mna> Pas besoin de vous dire de valider mes suggestions, c'est déjà fait par Fangio Sylvie !
<mna> Merci.
<mna> À bientôt
<YoBoY> c'est quoi autokey ?
<cqfd93> salut YoBoY !
<cqfd93> autokey est un programme de raccourcis clavier
<cqfd93> P****n, c'est pas traduit dans la logithèque... Que font les traducteurs ?
<cqfd93> les raccourcis définis sont utilisables dans tout le système ou seulement dans certaines applis, au choix
<YoBoY> genre pour des remplacements automatiques ?
<cqfd93> pas exactement
<YoBoY> tu tapes un truc genre ctrl+s et ça te met un [nbsp] ?
<cqfd93> par exemple, pour avoir «[nbsp]  je fais juste ctrl+alt+w
<YoBoY> ok
<YoBoY> pas vraiment utile pour un petit joueur comme moi :)
<cqfd93> moi ça me sert beaucoup... pour corriger ceux que les copains oublient ;-)
<cqfd93> AIE !!!
<YoBoY> pourquoi t'as mal ? c'est pas moi qui vais te taper, et c'est pas le bot non plus
<cqfd93> ;-)
<cqfd93> c'est vrai, teolemon n'était pas là :-)
<teolemon> PAAAAAAANNNNN !!!!!!
<teolemon> (ce a qui c'était destinés se seront reconnus ;-) )
<teolemon> destiné
<teolemon> javadoc = documentation java
<teolemon> non ?
<teolemon> je vais pas être méga là ce soir et demain matin
<teolemon> obligations
<teolemon> http://traduire.ubuntu-fr.org/
<teolemon> petit billet
<teolemon> @YoBoY
<teolemon> nos liens sont pas bleus :-S
<teolemon> il faut combien de temps pour être repris sur u-fr ?
<YoBoY> pas longtemps, moins d'une heure
<teolemon> il est bien comment notre billet ?
<teolemon> bien très bien
<teolemon> ou bien très très bien ?
<YoBoY> je le lis dans 2 minutes :)
<YoBoY> Vous trouvez dommage que peu de personnes ne connaissent cette super app de cuisine ? << ça fait bizarre comme construction de phrase
<YoBoY> évite les contractions "une app" bwaaaaahhh
<YoBoY> (et tu l'emplois souvent celle ci)
<teolemon> ça peut se modifier ?
<teolemon> il a pas encore pompé l'article right ?
<YoBoY> même déjà pompé, ça pompera la correction au prochain passage ;)
<teolemon> ok
<teolemon> corrigé
<YoBoY> Des apps il y en a beaucoup...Mais il y a aussi beaucoup d'ubunteros :-) << manque une espace après les … et d'ailleurs c'est pas un … :p
<YoBoY> manque l'espace après défi
<YoBoY> je sais je suis pointilleux, mais les articles du blog de traduction devraient être à l'image des traductions que vous faîtes ;)
<teolemon> continue
<YoBoY> assurez vous << manque un trait
<cqfd93> salut les mecs !
<teolemon> hello
<teolemon> http://traduire.ubuntu-fr.org/
<teolemon> ton avis Sylvie ?
<YoBoY> le point 4 fait bizarre avec la photo
<teolemon> je pars dans 2 min
<cqfd93> j'ai trouvé le moyen d'extraire les chaînes non traduites des .po, je vais l'appliquer aux ddtp automation pour les retraduire et les réuploader quand j'aurai le temps de nettoyer
<YoBoY> tu peux pas mettre la photo sous le texte ?
<YoBoY> et ton screen a de l'esperanto ? wtf ? :D
<YoBoY> tu pouvais faire un screen avec un rien dans current … ?
<YoBoY> ça sent le vol de screenshot
<teolemon> re
<YoBoY> point 6 vos relectures et modification. manque un s à modification
<YoBoY> trucs et astuces, dans A majuscule
<YoBoY> et les points en dessous, le dernier exploiter et non exploitez, ou alors tu changes les deux autres
<YoBoY> sinon ça me parait bien :)
<YoBoY> et j'ai sûrement du oublier des coquilles
 * cqfd93 est en train de lire http://traduire.ubuntu-fr.org/
<teolemon> voilà
<teolemon> si vous trouvez des trucs
<teolemon> YoBoY a les droits d'admin
<teolemon> et je lirai mes mels
<teolemon> et d'ailleurs Sylvie aussi
 * YoBoY a quitté le salon
<teolemon> maintenant que j'y pense
<teolemon> lol
<YoBoY> mince… ils y ont pas cru ¬_¬
<cqfd93> pourquoi de l'espéranto ?
<YoBoY> cherche pas, il a volé le screenshot quelque part
 * cqfd93 va extraire les chaînes non traduites...
<teolemon> dans la doc
<teolemon> piqué dans la doc lp
<teolemon> je suis traducteur
<teolemon> j'ai pas de screen normal
<cqfd93> tu n'as pas un compte launchpad bidon ?
<teolemon> je
<teolemon> quelqu'un peut vérifier les métadonnées de l'image
<teolemon> ?
<teolemon> bon
<teolemon> j'ai pas fait ça de mon propre ordi
<teolemon> j'espère que personne sera assez vicieux pour aller vérifier
<cqfd93> de quelle image ?
<teolemon> http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-Kj2s8eA0mhU/UNIDdDDSBfI/AAAAAAAAqAg/E3r6k846Hb0/s640/capture.tiff
<cm-t> Bonsoir
<cm-t> 1 an plus tard je découvre http://traduire.ubuntu-fr.org/ :P
<cm-t> http://rockette-libre.org/21-decembre-2012/
<YoBoY> cm-t, t'es qu'un noob
<YoBoY> pourquoi t'as pas demander un vrai traducteur pour faire cette présentation ? (un avec des droits de relecteur je veux dire)
<cqfd93> YoBoY, allo ?
<YoBoY> aluile ?
<cqfd93> :-)
<cqfd93> je viens de modifier légèrement la page http://traduire.ubuntu-fr.org/
<cqfd93> va-t-elle se mettre à jour sur le planet ?
<YoBoY> normalement oui
<cqfd93> super
<cqfd93> y'a pas le feu au lac
<cqfd93> c'est tout pour ce soir, bonne nuit !
<YoBoY> tu nous abandonnes déjà ? :D
<cqfd93> oui, je dois me lever tôt demain et là, je suis fatiguée
<cqfd93> donc bisous et à demain ;-)
#ubuntu-fr-l10n 2012-12-20
<cm-t> YoBoY: on m'a demander de rendre service, mais si tu connais quelqu'un qui pourrai intervenir, je prend !
<teolemon> -425 aujourd'hui
<teolemon> moitié moins qu'hier
<teolemon> mais de nouveaux traducteurs
<teolemon> :-)
<teolemon> il n'est pas encore repassé sur les modifs de Sylvie
<teolemon> et il n'a pas l'air d'aimer les puces...
<YoBoY> j'en ai fait quelques unes hier mais c'est vite pénible ^^
<YoBoY> j'ai l'impression de tomber que sur des truc non graphique en plus…
<teolemon> je parle de billet de blogue
<teolemon> sur les ddtp, pas mal de bibliothèques
<teolemon> tu peux cibler ce que tu traduits
<teolemon> nightmonkey.ubuntu.hu
<teolemon> par notation
<teolemon> nombre d'installation
<teolemon> nom du paquet
<teolemon> etc.
<YoBoY> c'est ce que j'ai fait hier, j'ai cherché un paquet qui m'inspirait ^^
<teolemon> les allemands vont aussi tester notre approche
<teolemon> hello
<teolemon> est-ce que tu es abonnée à ubuntu-translators ?
<teolemon> des nouveaux à contacter
<teolemon> https://launchpad.net/~samuel-carrupt
<teolemon> https://launchpad.net/~snipe2004
<teolemon> https://launchpad.net/~christophe.catarina
<cqfd93> salut teolemon
<cqfd93> je fais partie de ubuntu french translators, c'est ça que tu veux savoir ?
<teolemon> hej
<teolemon> non
<teolemon> la mailing list globale
<teolemon> mailling
<teolemon> oh whatever
<cqfd93> à vrai dire, je ne sais pas
<teolemon> https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-translators
<teolemon> discussion en cours sur les ddtp
<teolemon> les allemands veulent réutiliser notre méthode
<teolemon> plus le mail que j'ai transmis à la liste francophone ce matin
<teolemon> il n'y a pas énormément de trafic
<teolemon> mais les mails sont généralement très intéressants/importants
<cqfd93> je jette un cil ;-)
<teolemon> Perl module to manipulate Perl module names
<teolemon> on valide au final ?
<cqfd93> faudra bien ;-)
<cqfd93> voilà, je me suis abonnée
<YoBoY> à nouvelle source de spams :D
<teolemon> je suis en train de revoir les suggestions d'ironsheller
<teolemon> Ir0nsh007er
<cqfd93> I'm back
<teolemon> re
<teolemon> je fais subir les derniers outrages au manuel du serveur
<teolemon> ie robotisation
<teolemon> import de 1/2
<cqfd93> tu fais aussi de la traduction automatique ?
<teolemon> je re bientot je suis sur ubuntu-meeting
<teolemon> le channel
<teolemon> je te conseille de join
<YoBoY> tu veux soumettre la création d'un translation council teolemon ? :)
<teolemon> je suis frustré par le tour de la discussion
<YoBoY> c'est souvent le cas des réunions -council … mais je ne suis plus du tout objectif
<YoBoY> je viens de finir de backloguer
<teolemon> bon, je viens d'enfoncer le clou
<teolemon> si ils ont pas compris
<YoBoY> demande aussi à ce que Launchpad soit localisé :D
<teolemon> boaf
<YoBoY> mais bon, les réunions *-council c'est souvent du blabla, du on va faire ci, on va faire ça, et au final… pas assez de résultat
<cqfd93> j'y fais un tour
<YoBoY> répond à Daniel teolemon :)
<teolemon> sur quoi ?
<YoBoY> nan rien, je croyais qu'il posait la question à toi pour une réunion brainstorming
<YoBoY> c'est pas toujours évident de suivre ^^
<cqfd93> y'a du monde dans le bourg...
<YoBoY> faut pas faire attention au nombre de connectés, ça idle beaucoup sur -meeting
<teolemon> https://trello.com/board/translations-team/4f621c87861db54230b9ca39
<teolemon> ok,
<teolemon> donc l'idée c'est de remonter tous les points de frustration, par ordre d'importance
<teolemon> et en anglais
<YoBoY> chouette plus de boulot :)
<cqfd93> :-)
<teolemon> :-)
<teolemon> plus de boulot pour en avoir moins
<teolemon> il faut lister les 2/3 trucs
<YoBoY> mais c'est clair que c'est n'importe quoi Canonical pour tout ce qui est i18n
<teolemon> qui nous réduiraient la charge de travail le plus
<YoBoY> sites exclusivement en anglais, plus personne pour gérer/suivre la l10n…
<teolemon> j'espère avoir fait passer un message clair sur le remplacement de dpm
<teolemon> il y en avait bien un des 2 employé par Canonical, non ?
<teolemon> http://lite.framapad.org/p/ubuntutranslationscoordination
<teolemon> mettez-y tout ce qui serait cool à avoir
<teolemon> n'hésitez pas à rêver
<YoBoY> un des deux ?
<teolemon> même en anglais
<teolemon> je sais pas
<teolemon> dholbach par exemple ?
<YoBoY> dholbach est chez Canonical, et czajkowski chez Launchpad (donc aussi)
<teolemon> oki
<teolemon> thanks
<teolemon> donc le timeout est pas tombé dans le vide
<teolemon> hopefully
<YoBoY> pour ça qu'elle a répondu promptement là dessus ;)
<teolemon> [19:01] <teolemon> i've joined the trello pad [19:02] <teolemon> https://trello.com/board/translations-team/4f621c87861db54230b9ca39 [19:04] == kelemengabor [~kelemenga@ubuntu/member/kelemengabor] has quit [Ping timeout: 250 seconds] [19:04] == dpm [~dpm@ubuntu/member/dpm] has quit [Quit: Ex-Chat]
<teolemon> je vais peut être me taire alors...
<YoBoY> te taire sur ?
<teolemon> tout le monde quit quand je parle du trello :-)
<YoBoY> quel chan tu parles ? ^^" -transquelquechose ?
<teolemon> ubuntu-translators
<teolemon> je vais avaler qqch
<teolemon> je continue sur le guide serveur ce soir
<teolemon> donc désolé pour les ddtp
<cqfd93> bon ap''
<teolemon> thx
<teolemon> re
<teolemon> import réussi pour le serverguide
<teolemon> les traduc sont pas encore affichées
<teolemon> comme l'autre fois
<cqfd93> il y a beaucoup de chaïnes ?
<teolemon> potentiellement 1200
<teolemon> non encore traduites
<cqfd93> ça fait de quoi s'occuper
<cqfd93> les traductions google semblent d'un bon niveau ?
<teolemon> je les ai pas mal retravaillées
<teolemon> mais ça a pas l'air de passer
<cqfd93> un petit délai, comme ça a fait pour multiverse ?
<teolemon> da
<teolemon> mais en même temps, il a pas l'air d'afficher celles des anciennes releases
<teolemon> tu as vu mon mail ce matin sur les ddtp ?
<teolemon> msmerge ?
<cqfd93> oui, mais je n'ai pas essayé
<rickero> Hello tout le monde!
<cqfd93> hello !  good to see you !
<rickero> merci, good to come back, même si ça devient dur
<rickero> C'est l'avantage du salon, avant on était toujours seul dans son coin
<cqfd93> c'est sûr
<cqfd93> quoi de neuf ?
<rickero> Rien pour moi, un peu la course avant les congés (pas moi les congés), mais faut être prêt pour le départ des autres
<rickero> C'est moi qui dois dire "quoi de neuf".
<rickero> Mais tu m'as drillé assez pour que je tente d'abord de lire les jours passés dans le log :-)
<cqfd93> je suis bientôt en vacances :-)
<rickero> Bon, démoulage du machin. En cuisine quelques minutes :-)
<teolemon> re
<cqfd93> re
<teolemon> ça importe tjs pas
<teolemon> launchpad est un pétard mouillé
<teolemon> pas une fusée
<cqfd93>  bizarre
<cqfd93> tu as bien approuvé le ou les fichiers ?
<teolemon> da
<teolemon> https://translations.launchpad.net/usgautomatedsuggestions/trunk
<teolemon> je viens de relancer un truc
<teolemon> en fait peut être un changeùent de tempalte
<rickero> salut pierre, bien ta page "traduire...". oui, relance ce que tu veux je suis sûr que c'est bien aussi :-)
<teolemon> le blog ?
<rickero> http://traduire.ubuntu-fr.org/
<rickero> je sais pas comment t'appelles ça
<teolemon> ben c'est une bonne question
<teolemon> en tout cas il y a un paquet de brouillons
<teolemon> et vous avez tous les deux les droits d'admin
<teolemon> donc go ahead :-)
<cqfd93> j'ai fait quelques modifs (hier ou ce matin je ne sais plus)
<teolemon> et g pas l'impression que la manip ait fait grand chose
<teolemon> pas plus que le billet d'hier soir
<teolemon> d'ailleurs
<cqfd93> tu crois ?
<teolemon> development files for the gringotts data encapsulation library
<teolemon> ma bibli préférée ;-)
<YoBoY> c'est une lib de poudlard ?
<teolemon> j'espère que l'api
<teolemon> s'appelle griphook :-P
<teolemon> ça serait cohérent
<teolemon> lol
<teolemon> si meme chanserv nous abandonne
<teolemon> on est foutus
<teolemon> @ubuntulog2: tu nous laisses pas tomber
<teolemon> hein ?
<cqfd93> hé les bots !!!
<rickero> lol chanserv
<cqfd93> :-)
<cqfd93> teolemon, tu fais comme chanserv ?
<teolemon> i'm actually a bot :-)
<cqfd93> :-)
<rickero> l'avantage, c'est que quand t'en as plein les bot, tu te casses?
<teolemon> ou tu leur bot le derrière
<teolemon> cqfd93, tu es chanop ?
<teolemon> je voulais rajouter le wiki en topic
<cqfd93> eh ?
<cqfd93> je dois pouvoir me mettre op mais je ne sais pas modifier le topic
<cqfd93> YoBoY! Help !
<teolemon> c'est /topic
<cqfd93> mais il me semble que je peux me mettre op je ne sais plus comment
<rickero> c'est /op sylvie
<rickero> et /topic "le sujet"
<rickero> ?
<teolemon> moi il me bloque les droits op
<teolemon> ah ben oui
<teolemon> je sais pkoi
<cqfd93> pourtant on avait essayé à l'ouverture du salon
<teolemon> i should use my brain
<rickero> tu voulais mettre quoi exactement pierre?
<teolemon> juste ajouter le wiki
<rickero> actuellement: "Le sujet de #ubuntu-fr-l10n est : Bienvenue sur #ubuntu-fr-l10n, le salon des traducteurs francophones d'Ubuntu."
<teolemon> mais je suis pas logué
<teolemon> fuck
<teolemon> même logué
<rickero> pierre: ca te va quelque chose comme ceci: Le sujet de #ubuntu-fr-l10n est : Bienvenue sur #ubuntu-fr-l10n, le salon des traducteurs francophones d'Ubuntu. Visitez notre wiki sur http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/wiki
<rickero> ah non, je suis refusé aussi :-)
* cqfd93 changed the topic of #ubuntu-fr-l10n to: Bienvenue sur #ubuntu-fr-l10n, le salon des traducteurs francophones d'Ubuntu. Visitez notre wiki sur http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/wiki
<cqfd93> rickero teolemon : j'ai changé le topic
<rickero> cool
<teolemon> dans tous les cas, it's the #EndOfTheWorld
<cqfd93> not yet !
<teolemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=K7nWr31_RXA#at=13
<rickero> pas depuis qu'on a changé le topic
<rickero> et pas avant d'avoir fini les ddtp, donc on a encore un sursis
<cqfd93> bon, il est l'heure pour les braves !
<cqfd93> je vais piquer un roupillon
<cqfd93> vous voulez la commande pour vous "oper" ?
<cqfd93> Bonne nuit tout le monde !
<YoBoY> ?
<YoBoY> pour changer le topic (pour ceux qui ont les droits) c'est /msg ChanServ topic #salon ton topic
<teolemon> YoBoY, c'est quoi l'url du tour en français ?
<teolemon> rickero , ping
<rickero> oui?
<rickero> http://www.ubuntu.com/tour/en/
<rickero> il n'y a pas de français
<rickero> enfin, j'ai essayé de changer /en/
<YoBoY> la version que j'avais sur mon serveur n'est plus en ligne, tu veux que je la remette ?
<teolemon> je crois qu'il y a une install sur ubuntu-fr
<YoBoY> pas que je sache…
<YoBoY> cm-t, ?
<rickero> http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/tour/Accueil  => cette page n'existe pas encore, vous pouvez la créer :-)
<rickero> Bon, les gens... il se fait tard, je vous dis à bientôt. Bonne nuit!
#ubuntu-fr-l10n 2012-12-21
<teolemon> ok les traduc sont là
<teolemon> il y en avait pas une quand on avait terminé de traduire ?
<teolemon> https://translations.launchpad.net/serverguide/quantal/+pots/serverguide/fr/+translate?show=untranslated
<teolemon> nouveau contributeur
<teolemon> https://launchpad.net/~mmemosyne
<teolemon> 49001
<cqfd93> salut teolemon!
<cqfd93> 49000 !
<cqfd93> ça a encore bien avancé aujourd'hui (pour un jour de sermaine)à
<cqfd93> est-ce que tu as signalé les bugs que tu as mis en évidence ?
<cqfd93> j'ai validé pas mal de traductions de Carrupts, des tiennes, et j'ai fait des suggestiosn
<cqfd93> il y a plein de chaînes avec "C++ wrappers for"
<cqfd93> comment on traduit wrappers ?
<teolemon> http://glossaire.traduc.org/index.php
<teolemon> enveloppe, adaptateur, emballage, façade, conteneur
<teolemon> conteneur ou adaptateur
<cqfd93> donc si je mets adaptateur C++ pour... c'est bon ? Je ne suis pas dev, je ne sais pas si ça se dit
<cqfd93> y'a des chaînes en italien... dans universe !
<teolemon> yup
<teolemon> what does wikipedia say ?
<teolemon> http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Paquetage_de_biblioth%C3%A8ques
<cqfd93> merci !
<teolemon> nouvelles suggestions
<cqfd93> je suis en train d'en faire aussi dans universe
<teolemon> on reste très peu sur l'irc
<teolemon> peu être relancer la liste ?
<teolemon> https://launchpad.net/~noe-brucy
<cqfd93> oui, ça serait peut-être bien, mais je te laisse le soin de le faire, je vais me coucher (une longue journée m'attend demain...)
<cqfd93> encore un nouveau ?
<cqfd93> bonne soirée et à dimanche !
<teolemon> bon voyage :-)
<cqfd93> merci !
<YoBoY> teolemon, alors ? plein de nouveaux ?
<teolemon> pas de monde sur irc ni la liste
<teolemon> enjeu est de fidéliser
<YoBoY> et au niveau du nombre de contributions directes ?
#ubuntu-fr-l10n 2012-12-22
<teolemon> quelques contributeurs
<teolemon> un contribue de manière répétitive
<teolemon> pour les autres, ce sont des one-off pour le moment
<teolemon> et le noyau dur habituel n'est pas là
<YoBoY> période de fêtes… ou manque d'intérêt pour les ddtp
<YoBoY> ça va être reversé sur gnome au moins out ça ?
<YoBoY> s/gnome/debian/
<teolemon> debian
<teolemon> c'est une bonne question
<teolemon> on m'a dit que c'était régulièrement reversé oui
<teolemon> sauf si quelque chose est cassé dans l'export
<teolemon> ce qui est pas impossible à 100%
<teolemon> vu que plus personne gère la sync
<teolemon> cf les problèmes d'import de gnome dans ubuntu
<teolemon> qu'on a eu pour precise
<teolemon> qui ont mené à de la duplication
<YoBoY> parce avoir autant de chaine, si c'est pas reversé… c'est super nul…
<teolemon> si c'est pas automatiquement
<teolemon> ça sera manuel
<teolemon> la question est de savoir s'ils les acceptent telles qu'elles ou en suggestions
<teolemon> à eux de voir
<teolemon> ils nous ont snobbé avec Launchpad pendant des années
<teolemon> c'était compréhensible quand c'était pas libre
<teolemon> ensuite ça s'est dévoyé sur des questions de Q&A
<teolemon> tu as commencé à voir tes traductions arriver dans la logithèque ?
<YoBoY> non
<YoBoY> mais j'ai pas non plus cherché
<YoBoY> et vu que ce que j'ai traduit c'est principalement des lib… dans la logithèque je les verrai pas forcément ^^
<teolemon> tu peux les afficher
<teolemon> show other items
<teolemon> et tu les vois dans le gestionnaire de mises à jour aussi
<YoBoY> ^^
<YoBoY> tu me demandes de vérifier c'est ça ? :p
<teolemon> non
<teolemon> c'est pour te pousser à en traduire d'autres quand tu auras la gratification de voir les résultats :-P
<YoBoY> mouai… mais moi j'ai pas le temps tu sais bien ;)
<YoBoY> genre là, je suis en train de faire des bûches de noël, pas le temps quoi :P
<teolemon> tss
<teolemon> je les achète congelées
<teolemon> :-)
<YoBoY> moi je les fais à la crème au beurre
<teolemon> https://launchpad.net/~eric-verdier
<YoBoY> un truc que je ne comprends pas avec nightmonkey c'est pourquoi il fait une recherche plutôt que d'aller directement sur la chaîne concernée
<Ebe123> Bonjour
<YoBoY> salut Ebe123
<Ebe123> Je suis Étienne Beaulé
<YoBoY> et moi je suis enchanté :D
<YoBoY> tu traduits les ddtp ?
<Ebe123> Je cuisine et je travaille sur Wikipédia pour maintenant. Je ne peux pas accéder Launchpad aujourd'hui
<YoBoY> c'est bien ça :)
<YoBoY> moi aussi je cuisine :p
<YoBoY> enfin pas en ce moment, mais ce matin j'ai fait une bûche de noël :p
<Ebe123> Je traduirait si je pouvais accéder à Launchpad
<Ebe123> ...
<YoBoY> c'est quoi qui bloque, launchpad ?
<Ebe123> Oui, launchpad
<YoBoY> tu as la timeout error classique ?
<Ebe123> Non, un Open-ID failure
<Ebe123> Et puis Ubuntu ne fontionne pas
<YoBoY> ha ? bizarre ça
<Ebe123> Xorg-server
<teolemon> parce que les numéros de chaines bougent
<teolemon> il faudrait refaire le matching a chaque upload de nouveau template
<teolemon> ce qui est raisonnable mais entraine du travail en plus
<teolemon> mais quelques modifs à la marge sur nightmonkey et un petit script pourraient faire l'affaire
<YoBoY> ben vu comment la recherche timeout systématiquement en fait… :)
<teolemon> je veux bien que tu le réadaptes :-)
<teolemon> ça rendrait heureux pas mal de traducteurs à travers le monde ;-)
#ubuntu-fr-l10n 2012-12-23
<cqfd93> salut tout le monde !
<teolemon> hello
<teolemon> or hi should I say
<cqfd93> hi !
<cqfd93> ça va ?
<cqfd93> je viens fe faire une méga mise à jour sur ma bécane (4 mois sans mise à jour...)
<teolemon> le gestionnaire de màj affichait un peu de français
<teolemon> ?
<cqfd93> ah oui, quand même, j'ai ubuntu en français, pas maso :-=
<cqfd93> :-)
<teolemon> les descriptions i mean
<teolemon> il y en avait beaucoup qui apparaissaient en français ?
<teolemon> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=0apxyPjU7k4
<teolemon> un peu de chants de noel
<teolemon> en gallois
<teolemon> j'étais en train de soupeser l'idée de faire 2 ou 3 replace all sur le po d'universe
<teolemon> pour remplacer les bindings
<teolemon> par liaisons
<teolemon> ainsi que les erreurs récurrentes
<teolemon> This is the package for Ruby 1.8.
<teolemon> This package contains the library
<cqfd93> ah tu parlais des descriptions ! Je n'ai pas regardé (avec près de 450 mises à jour...)
<cqfd93> et en plus quand il y en a autant, le gestionnaire de màj se vautre lamentablement, et j'ai dû faire ça avec sudo apt-get upgrade et update
<teolemon> :-D
<teolemon> https://translations.launchpad.net/ddtp-ubuntu/quantal/+pots/ddtp-ubuntu-universe/fr/+translate?batch=10&show=all&search=This+is+the+package+for+Ruby+1.8.
<teolemon> ça permet de faire des relectures en masse
<cqfd93> ceci dit, les remplacement en masse, ça serait bien
<teolemon> sur une même chaîne
<cqfd93> t'arrives à faire une recherche dans les DDTP ? Moi, je n'ai que des timeout, même en insistant
<teolemon> pour certains truc
<teolemon> il faut que ça soit suffisemment spécifique
<cqfd93> et le lien que tu viens de mettre ne fait pas exception
<cqfd93> je vais insuster
<cqfd93> +insister
<teolemon> je pense qu'on a intérêt à faire les remplacements en masse
<cqfd93> timeout timeout timeout timeout  :-(
<teolemon> essaie avec ça
<teolemon> This package contains the examples and demonstration files.
<teolemon> ah il n'y en a qu'un
<cqfd93> ça a fini par marcher
<cqfd93> y'avait quoi avant "ce paquet est pour" ?
<teolemon> c'était une suggestion correcte
<teolemon> j'ai juste eu à valider
<cqfd93> ok
<teolemon> quand tu vois une suggestion correcte et répétitive
<teolemon> This package contains the shared library for lib
<cqfd93> il y en a beaucoup de ces chaînes répétitives
<teolemon> d'où l'idée des replace all
<teolemon> dans ddtp direct pour les matchs exacts
<teolemon> et dans ddtp suggest pour les améliorations de suggestions
<teolemon> l'avantage étant que les fichiers sont désormais valides
<teolemon> et d'un seul tenant
<cqfd93> oui
<teolemon> http://nightmonkey.ubuntu.hu/#release=quantal&language=fr&view=pack&repo=universe&isok=false&rownumber=100&sortpopcon=none&packagename=fr&page=1
<teolemon> aussi ce genre de paquets linguistiques
<teolemon> répétitifs
<teolemon> http://nightmonkey.ubuntu.hu/#release=quantal&language=fr&view=pack&repo=universe&isok=false&rownumber=100&sortpopcon=none&packagename=manpages-&page=null
<teolemon> ou ça
<teolemon> mais après
<teolemon> il est clair qu'on est dans une loi des rendements décroissants
<cqfd93> oui, on est loin déjà des 1000 chaînes par jour
<cqfd93> regarde ça http://idlebox.net/2007/apidocs/gettext-0.17.zip/gettext_9.html
<cqfd93> et plus particulièrement :
<cqfd93> 9.3  Invoking the msggrep Program      msggrep [option] [inputfile]     The msggrep program extracts all messages of a translation catalog that match a given pattern or belong to some given source files.
<cqfd93> ça pourrait servir pour extraire ce qui est très répétitif, le traduire proprement hors ligne et uploader un mini po ?
<teolemon> Bibliothèque pour le client Elster (déclarations fiscales allemandes)
<teolemon> oui
<teolemon> on a des niches a flinguer avec msggrep
<teolemon> et l'autre instruction
<teolemon> les espaces avant et apres ::
<teolemon> Geomview is interactive geometry software which is particularly appropriate for mathematics research and education.
<teolemon> :-)
<cqfd93> de quelle autre instruction tu parlais ?
<teolemon> il y en avait une suggérée par les NL
<teolemon> que j'avais transmise à la liste
<teolemon> pour récupérer les traductions partielles de precise
<cqfd93> ah oui, c'est un merge ou quelque chose du genre ?
<teolemon> wep
<teolemon> ça permet de récupérer les traductions qui ont peu changé
<teolemon> comme fuzzy
<teolemon> msgmerge
<teolemon> quantal_ddtp.po raring_ddtp.po -o merged_ddtp.po
<teolemon> a lot of 'fuzzy' translations for strings that are similar (for
<teolemon> example, meta packages for different programs, debugging symbols etc).
<teolemon> These fuzzy often only need a few small changes (eg program name) to be
<teolemon> accepted, which can really speed up translations
<YoBoY> plop
<teolemon> plop
<teolemon> tu as décidé de nous offrir de la bûche ?
<teolemon> miam
<cqfd93> mais on ne peut pas uploader un po qui contient des fuzzy ?
<teolemon> on peut, mais les fuzzy sont pas pris en compte
<teolemon> il faut les uploader dans le projet des suggestions
<cqfd93> ah oui
 * cqfd93 va se faire un petit dej' américain : oeufs "sunny side up", bacon et hashbrowns
<YoBoY> teolemon, ba si tu veux passer en manger, je te donne mon adresse, pas de soucis .)
<YoBoY> ;)
<teolemon> les ddtp sont nourriture matérielle et spirituelle
<teolemon> tout à la fois
<YoBoY> c'est quoi des œufs « sunny side up » ?
<teolemon> avec le côté jaune sur le dessus :-)
<teolemon> http://www.wikihow.com/Make-Sunny-Side-up-Eggs
<teolemon> bref
<teolemon> des oeufs à la poele
<teolemon> tout ce qu'il y a de plus standard
<YoBoY> des œufs au plat… trop dur à faire… :D
<teolemon> gni ?
<teolemon> tu mets de l'huile
<teolemon> tu flanques un oeuf
<teolemon> et tu poirotes ?
<teolemon> non ?
<teolemon> sur les 12 étapes
<teolemon> t'en zigouilles 10
<teolemon> étape 1: flanquer l'oeuf dans la poele
<YoBoY> nan mais c'était de l'humour ;)
<teolemon> étape 2: manger l'oeuf
<teolemon> pourquoi la question anyway ?
<teolemon> #ubuntu-fr-c5g
<teolemon> c-ookin-g
<YoBoY> laquelle ? ce que c'est que des sunny side up ? je connaissais pas l'expression
<teolemon> comment t'as croisé ça ?
<YoBoY> ?
<YoBoY> ☢ cqfd93 va se faire un petit dej' américain : oeufs "sunny side up", bacon et hashbrowns << c'est écrit là
<teolemon> ben t'as des livres de recettes en anglais ?
<teolemon> aaah
<YoBoY> non j'ai pas
<teolemon> :-)
<teolemon> j'avais zappé son statut
<YoBoY> ;)
<YoBoY> pas ma faute si tu as loupé une ligne :p
<YoBoY> et puis c'est pas moi qui est commencé aujourd'hui à parler bouffe :D
<YoBoY> ait
<YoBoY> ais
<YoBoY> raaa
 * teolemon thinks that ssu eggs are as American as bretzels are British
<teolemon> just sayin'
<YoBoY> la cuisine "Américaine" c'est celle des natifs indiens, donc bon… ça limite :D
<cqfd93> en parlant de bretzels, les américains en sont fanas, ils les appellent pretzels
<cqfd93> on y a droit quasiment systématiquement dans les avions
<teolemon> ils n'ont pas compris que c'étaient des wmd
<cqfd93> what is wmd ?
<teolemon> weapons of mass destruction
<cqfd93> :-=
<cqfd93> :-)
<cqfd93> décidément, le clavier de mon portable me déroute...
<YoBoY> qwerty ? ou juste l'écartement auquel tu n'es pas habitué ?
<YoBoY> des remarques sur mes traductions de polices ?
<cqfd93> azerty, avec une disposition un peu différente et sûrement un écartement un peu réduit
<YoBoY> https://translations.launchpad.net/ddtp-ubuntu/raring/+pots/ddtp-ubuntu-main/fr/15274/+translate << celle là par exemple j'ai fait exprès de virer le Ubuntu, je trouve ça nul les références de distribution dans de la description de paquet
<cqfd93> tes traductions sur les polices avaient l'air bien
<YoBoY> :p
<cqfd93> ah ! ;-)
<YoBoY> (je sais je ne devrais pas, mais bon…)
<YoBoY> (pour moi c'est un bug, et j'ai pas pris le temps d'ouvrir un bug la dessus)
<cqfd93> ah non, c'est pas un bug
<YoBoY> "Ce paquet dépend simplement des différents paquets" << référence à un meta-paquet, là ou j'ai mis "Ce paquet installe simplement les différents paquets", le sens qui doit être passé c'est que ce meta-paquet à pour dépendances les autres paquets ce qui permet de tous les installer en fait en une fois
<YoBoY> ta version semble dire le contraire pour moi
<YoBoY> https://translations.launchpad.net/ddtp-ubuntu/raring/+pots/ddtp-ubuntu-main/fr/15261/+translate
<YoBoY> (désolé de poser des questions, mais ya toute une série de polices à traduire encore et plus je me perfectionne dans la formulation, moins il y aura d'erreurs :p)
<cqfd93> non, on ne dit pas le contraire, si je comprends bien "dépend" veut dire "a pour dépendances"
<YoBoY> c'est pas faux
<cqfd93> qu'est-ce qu'une dépendance ? c'est bien un paquet dont d'autres paquets dépendent ?
<YoBoY> je trouve juste pas ça clair pour mme michu
<YoBoY> une dépendance oui
<YoBoY> mais c'est accessoire, je peux continuer avec des dépend :p
<cqfd93> madame michu ne parle sûrement pas ces langues indiennes ;_)
<YoBoY> pfffff :D
<cqfd93> + :-)
<YoBoY> pas parce qu'elle s'appelle michu qu'elle parle pas l'indi ou une autre de ces langues :p
<cqfd93> ;-)
<cqfd93> maintenant, j'ai fait des suggestions, quelqu'un peut choisir
<teolemon> je suis sur ces histoire de merge
<cqfd93> ça marche ?
<teolemon> pas encore
<teolemon> je l'ai fait à l'envers
<teolemon> et j'ai pas encore réessayé
<teolemon> je fais ça maintenant
<teolemon> il faudrait recruter des québecois
<teolemon> pour faire les 3 8 :-)
<YoBoY> ils nous suivent, mais tu peux demander un relay sur leur blog peut être…
<YoBoY> je regarde si Mathieu est dans le coin pour voir si il peut faire un appel
<teolemon> j'ai vu que tu bossais sur une branche interwiki
<teolemon> pour la doc ?
<YoBoY> nan pour recruter des québécois ;)
<YoBoY> pourquoi tu me parles d'interwiki ?
<teolemon> j'ai vu une branche de doc.u-fr.org
<teolemon> où on pouvait interwikifier vers guide.u-fr.org
<teolemon> et donc donner plus de visibilité
<teolemon> à la doc officielle
<YoBoY> elle est déjà en production il me semble ;)
<YoBoY> gufr      http://guide.ubuntu-fr.org/desktop/{NAME}.html
<teolemon> ah
<teolemon> je pensais qu'il s'agissait de liens à partir de http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/kernel
<teolemon> vers guide...../rubriqueconcenrnantlenoyau.html
<YoBoY> je comprends pas ce que tu veux dire…
<YoBoY> les liens interwiki ça permet juste de faire un lien et d'y associer une icône dédiée
<teolemon> sur wikipedia, tu peux linker des pages françaises et anglaises
<teolemon> et cliquer sur le lien pour aller sur l'anglaise
<teolemon> peut-on faire la même chose entre wiki et guide ?
<teolemon> ou est-ce que la branche concernait autre chose ?
<YoBoY> n'importe qui peut ajouter à la main le lien en question en fait
<teolemon> ok
<teolemon> full circle mag
<teolemon> ils sont mignons de se plaindre du manque de traducteurs
<teolemon> mais jamais eu de contact
<teolemon> et leur forum de traduction est verrouillé
<YoBoY> teolemon, on me dit que pour relayer sur les réseaux QC, le plus simple est d'écrire à leur liste de discussion, tu peux le faire ?
<teolemon> voui
<teolemon> c'est ubuntu-qc ?
<teolemon> ou une autre ?
<YoBoY> ubuntu-qc oui
<teolemon> j'envoie un mail direct à cette liste ?
<teolemon> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-quebec/
<teolemon> j'ai cette liste
<teolemon> c'est celle là ?
<YoBoY> yep
<YoBoY> enfin je crois, t'as ps de ubuntu-qc toute façon
<YoBoY> https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-quebec
<teolemon> ils ont le nouveau thème
<YoBoY> yep :)
<teolemon> une nouvelle :-)
<teolemon> Mrs U.N. Owen
<teolemon> @cqfd93
<teolemon> cqfd93
<cqfd93> je suis de retour de courses, moulue !7
<cqfd93> faut que je rattrape la lecture :-)
<cqfd93> c'était bien calme ici ces dernières heures !
<YoBoY> on regarde tous les seigneur des anneaux
<cqfd93> :-)
<cqfd93> vous êtes pas multitâches ? Regarder la télé, sévir sur launchpad, et chatter ?
<YoBoY> il est quelle heure vers chez toi ? 15/16 ?
<cqfd93> bientôt 15 heures (8 heures de décalage)
<teolemon> c'était juste pour ce que tu sais
<teolemon> mais j'ai pris l'affaire en main
<cqfd93> c'est à moi que tu parles ?
<mna> Bonsoir à tous
<cqfd93> bonsoir à toi !
<mna> je peux aider  sur quel paquet ?
<cqfd93> au hasard : les DDTP
<cqfd93> bon, je vais être afk pour une bonne heure
<teolemon> tu connais le lien ?
<mna> tu peux me l'indiquer pour m'éviter de chercher stp ?
<teolemon> https://translations.launchpad.net/ddtp-ubuntu/quantal/+lang/fr
<mna> merci
<mna> @tte
<teolemon> après, tu n'es pas obligé de commencer par le début
<mna> j'ai parcouru ces paquets mais ils ont tous des suggestions en attente de relecture
<teolemon> Gisèle a mis en ligne un petit fichier utile
<teolemon> http://ubuntuone.com/5Fvjdsv0fpUf4k1h3F5RPv
<mna> oui je l'ai vu
<mna> il y en a un en particulier qui a des items sans suggestions ?
<teolemon> tous ont des suggestions automatiques
<teolemon> à améliorer ou a signaler comme bonnes
<teolemon> selon les cas
<teolemon> on a fait ça pour aller plus vite
<teolemon> vu la quantité de relecture à faire
<mna> ok
<mna> comment je fais pour signaler des suggestions comme bonnes ?
<teolemon> il suffit de les sélectionner et de les valider
<teolemon> elles apparaitront comme suggestions à valider pour les relecteurs
<teolemon> et on validera dans la foulée
<teolemon> et s'il y a des trucs à modifier
<teolemon> tu rectifies la chaine
<teolemon> et tu sauvegardes aussi
<teolemon> c'est bon ?
<mna> oui c'est bon
<mna> enfin je crois
<mna> j'ai envoyé un mail à la liste avec mes dernières suggestions
<mna> bon courage à tous
<mna> bonne fêtes
<mna> et à bientôt !
<cqfd93> me re-voilà
<teolemon> re
<cqfd93> et tu es encore debout :-)  Increvable !
#ubuntu-fr-l10n 2013-12-16
<Xzu> Bonjour. J'ai des soucis de correcteur orthographique avec thunderbird, sous xubuntu 12.04
<Xzu> J'ai demandé sur le canal de TH mais pas de réponse.
#ubuntu-fr-l10n 2013-12-18
<YoBoY> Xzu1er == Xzu je suppose ? tu as réussis à t'en sortir avec ton problème de correction ?
#ubuntu-fr-l10n 2013-12-19
<Xzu1er> YoBoY, salut. Non, j'ai toujours ces soucis bizarre. ça va mieux si je ferme et relance Thunderbird après le premier message, mais relou quand même..
#ubuntu-fr-l10n 2015-12-19
<Ork_> salut
#ubuntu-fr-l10n 2016-12-22
<Ool> Bonjour
<Ool> je me suis permis quelques mini modif sur votre page https://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/ubuntu-l10n-fr
<Ool> -> ajouter le tag groupe comme ça votre groupe apparait là: https://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/groupe?do=showtag&tag=groupe avec un titre de 1er niveau toujours pour améliorer la visibilité
<Ool> et aussi de montrer directement le nom du canal IRC, sinon c'est pas pratique
